# 6g Edge re-scape



## bawigga (Jul 23, 2012)

Nice! Can't wait to see how this turns out!


----------



## ddrfreak_tung (Sep 6, 2010)

wow i love the look of it partially filled. Looks like you cut a chunk off the beach and took it home! GET SOME FIDDLERS! lol jk but nice hardscape


----------



## DBlauj (Apr 17, 2012)

Where did you get your lights?


----------



## akpoly (Aug 23, 2011)

DBlauj said:


> Where did you get your lights?


Its from super bright leds.


----------



## dunehole (Sep 13, 2011)

I might want to try some small plants growing out where the rock and sand meet. Looking for something to contrast the fissiden but also be able to survive a no co2 tank. Any suggestions?[/QUOTE said:


> Some C. Parva might look good right at the edge of the rocks.. You may need a couple root tabs for them to grow their best.
> 
> Like the scape so far. Good luck.


----------



## wetbizquit (Jul 9, 2006)

wow very impressed, im loving this setup might be my favorite edge setup, might have to bite your style for mine  im selling my edge in the trade/sale section but if no one picks it up for 95$ bran new then i will have to tell my wife it didnt sell and i HAVE to set it up  ha ha i cant wait to see yours up and running!!


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Great tank.

Would be super-nice if you could do a DIY tutorial of all the components necessary to modify the light fixture with those LED bars. I see dozens of Edge threads with people wondering how to do it.


----------



## radioman (Oct 29, 2007)

Are you worried about algae? Those lights look bright.


----------



## sugarbyte (Apr 3, 2011)

somewhatshocked said:


> Great tank.
> 
> Would be super-nice if you could do a DIY tutorial of all the components necessary to modify the light fixture with those LED bars. I see dozens of Edge threads with people wondering how to do it.


I agree!

Which are the LED's you bought specifically?


----------



## akpoly (Aug 23, 2011)

dunehole said:


> Some C. Parva might look good right at the edge of the rocks.. You may need a couple root tabs for them to grow their best.
> 
> Like the scape so far. Good luck.


Yeah I was thinking of crypt parva. As long as I can keep them really small they might make some nice bushiness at the bottom of the rocks.




wetbizquit said:


> wow very impressed, im loving this setup might be my favorite edge setup, might have to bite your style for mine  im selling my edge in the trade/sale section but if no one picks it up for 95$ bran new then i will have to tell my wife it didnt sell and i HAVE to set it up  ha ha i cant wait to see yours up and running!!


 Haha! Its definitely a challenging tank but worth it because of the super modern look. Super hard to get some sense of depth and verticality. My camera phone also can't take good enough photos of this for sense of depth.



somewhatshocked said:


> Great tank.
> 
> Would be super-nice if you could do a DIY tutorial of all the components necessary to modify the light fixture with those LED bars. I see dozens of Edge threads with people wondering how to do it.


I can try post something in a few days when I'm not overloaded at work! But this definitely isn't as cheap as adding a few CFLs.



radioman said:


> Are you worried about algae? Those lights look bright.


They are more even in terms of light spread. I'd probably say its upper low-med light. I don't have a huge spotlight in the middle of my tank. Its still there but not as aparent as with the stock mr11s. But then again, I also don't have it flooded. So it might change when the water goes up.



sugarbyte said:


> I agree!
> 
> Which are the LED's you bought specifically?


I bought this set of LEDs. Its not as good as the AI nano or Current USA strips I have on my other tanks but its good enough for my purpose.


Next step, splash guard! So my LEDs don't have fried wires.


----------



## akpoly (Aug 23, 2011)

I've finished my scape and spread out the fissidens. Now its the waiting game! :fish1: I hear its 2-3 weeks before fissidens will attach to the rocks.










Two emersed tanks! for now... :icon_evil


----------



## wetbizquit (Jul 9, 2006)

looking great, i have seen your other tank from another thread, great setup you got going there, i love your style, if you have any links to your other tanks i would love to take a look at em, your edge looks awesome, how is your experience with fissedens? i have never tried them out before and would like to get some feedback


----------



## vvDO (Oct 18, 2010)

Looks like a great light mod... Are you planning to weather seal the light strips... Moisture killed my mr-11s


----------



## sugarbyte (Apr 3, 2011)

akpoly said:


> I bought this set of LEDs. Its not as good as the AI nano or Current USA strips I have on my other tanks but its good enough for my purpose.


Good enough to grow low/medium-light plants? I'm currently looking for an extra boost to add to my two mr11 leds.


----------



## akpoly (Aug 23, 2011)

wetbizquit said:


> looking great, i have seen your other tank from another thread, great setup you got going there, i love your style, if you have any links to your other tanks i would love to take a look at em, your edge looks awesome, how is your experience with fissedens? i have never tried them out before and would like to get some feedback


Check out my new sig. Never used fissidens before so I'm hoping I'm doing it right. Only time will tell in 2 weeks.



vvDO said:


> Looks like a great light mod... Are you planning to weather seal the light strips... Moisture killed my mr-11s


Moisture or backsplash? I noticed I have a lot of backsplash and that hits my LEDs. I'm going to buy a piece of acrylic and attach it to the arm as a shield.



sugarbyte said:


> Good enough to grow low/medium-light plants? I'm currently looking for an extra boost to add to my two mr11 leds.


Try the LED floodlight. 20W and the dimensions looks like it would fit. Check out the lighting forum for the floodlight. That would completely replace your MR11.


----------



## sugarbyte (Apr 3, 2011)

You mean like one of these kinds of things? 
http://brilloop.com/images/BLP-FL20W01.jpg


----------



## akpoly (Aug 23, 2011)

sugarbyte said:


> You mean like one of these kinds of things?
> http://brilloop.com/images/BLP-FL20W01.jpg


Yeah I'd double check the dimensions though. And it's water proof apparently. I haven't tried this myself so I'm not 100% certain it would work but it looks like it would.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Very cool scape, looks like a beach cove!


----------



## SpecGrrl (Jul 26, 2012)

Your design sense is awesome!


----------



## sugarbyte (Apr 3, 2011)

akpoly said:


> Yeah I'd double check the dimensions though. And it's water proof apparently. I haven't tried this myself so I'm not 100% certain it would work but it looks like it would.



Awesome! I'll have to look into them. It seems like they may be a bit too tall for the Edge but I'll have to measure to be sure. I have mainly low light plants in my tank and am really interested in those light bars you purchased. Do you think I should get them? Either that or I buy 2 more MR11's and extra sockets and have 4 bulbs on the light arm. I'm really not sure which would be the better option.

I really like your scape, I look forward to seeing it filled up and grown it


----------



## akpoly (Aug 23, 2011)

xenxes said:


> Very cool scape, looks like a beach cove!


 Thanks! That's what I was trying to go after!



SpecGrrl said:


> Your design sense is awesome!


Thanks!



sugarbyte said:


> Awesome! I'll have to look into them. It seems like they may be a bit too tall for the Edge but I'll have to measure to be sure. I have mainly low light plants in my tank and am really interested in those light bars you purchased. Do you think I should get them? Either that or I buy 2 more MR11's and extra sockets and have 4 bulbs on the light arm. I'm really not sure which would be the better option.
> 
> I really like your scape, I look forward to seeing it filled up and grown it


I think the height might be an issue but if you chop that arm support in the middle so it can fit in it could work. But if you're going low light plants... I'd just get the light bars I got. You could probably buy 2 and put it on both sides of the box that houses the MR11s keep it in place with like a zip tie or something.


----------



## sadistic-otaku (Feb 2, 2008)

Beautiful tanks! Did you drape the fissidens over the rock? Can't wait to see where this goes!


----------



## dunehole (Sep 13, 2011)

Any updates? I am very interested in this scape.


----------



## TheBettaMaster (Feb 28, 2010)

Looking good!


----------



## akpoly (Aug 23, 2011)

I ended up tearing the tank down because it got overloaded with hair algae.

Back to the beginning.



















I had some seiryu stones laying around and a log with anubias petites on it. It was from a holding tank I took apart. I sawed the log in half and just kind of tetris'd them together.










I tried to keep the log off centered from the middle because I've noticed the outflow from the filter is in that zone and would always disrupt the substrate. So this was to keep the flow from moving things around. And most of the light is in the middle of the tank so just keeping the plants near there is best.










Lots of rocks in the tank. Just the heater in the filter.


















Anubias petite on the log, anubias barteri on the rocks, NLJF, and some red crypts in the corners. 










The tropica 49 is a bit of an experiment to see how it'll do in this tank. Its not doing so well in my other one.










I got some fissiden and tied them to some small manzanita branches I had lying around from that 300 gallon tank. They were small ones that broke off when I was moving those massive branches around.

This tank is for the girlfriend so I put in 5 guppies. 3 males, 2 females. I need to get 1 or 2 amanos just for cleanup. Or an oto but I don't think there's enough algae for one to munch on.


----------



## akpoly (Aug 23, 2011)

And for those wondering why I was able to put guppies very shortly after setting up the tank, tetra safestart is my secret  no ammnoia spikes what so ever in an hour for me


----------



## Chiefston (Dec 25, 2011)

*Plants in middle*

Great idea on keeping the anubias near the middle, my Edge has to be kept at ~50% flow to keep Aquasoil from blowing around.

Love the scape!


----------



## akpoly (Aug 23, 2011)

Chiefston said:


> Great idea on keeping the anubias near the middle, my Edge has to be kept at ~50% flow to keep Aquasoil from blowing around.
> 
> Love the scape!


Thanks! Yeah! I've rescaped this tank so many times I've noticed something to divert the flow is a must and plants on the perimeter won't do so well unless they are super low light plants. This thing is running at 100% flow.


----------



## Chiefston (Dec 25, 2011)

I agree with the corners/edges needing to be low light. I'm currently attempting to get my HC to spread in the corners now 
Keep the updates coming!
Subscribed. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akpoly (Aug 23, 2011)

I just made a splash shield from plexi that is just pushed to lock on the light arm. Too much water splashes on the leds and also the calcium that gets built up. This protects my leds and it lifts up with the arm when I need to maintain the tank. It's a bit of a tight fit but it fits!










It's a bit crude but, $2 sheet of plexi, box cutter to size, and heat gun to bend to my desired fit.










New tank mate! He had a partner but he was hiding from the camera.


----------

